

Adobe Is Spying on Users, Collecting Data on Their EBook Libraries - bwooce
http://the-digital-reader.com/2014/10/06/adobe-spying-users-collecting-data-ebook-libraries/#.VDPfmaZXfCQ

======
nodata
In plain text is bad enough: bad would this have been found without it?

